

Never give up: The story of the man behind Tetris. - hajrice
http://mixergy.com/tetris-henk-rogers/

======
ZeroGravitas
This story is not about "the man behind Tetris" and I am dubious of several of
the claims made.

 _"Henk didn't invent Tetris, but he's the entrepreneur who went into the
Soviet Union to win the rights to the game, and he's the man who made it a
world-wide phenomenon"_

The three statements above are true, dubious and false in that order.

~~~
alexandros
Another false one here: "Tetris was designed and programmed in the Soviet
Union by Alexey Pajitnov in 1984."

Source: "<http://vadim.oversigma.com/Tetris.htm>

------
stse
For the history of Tetris, check out the BBC documentary "Tetris: From Russia
with Love".

~~~
stevejohnson
The documentary does not paint this man in nearly as good a light.

